# Schotte Tannery, Aalst, April 2010



## mr_bones (Apr 21, 2010)

Schotte Tannery is a sprawling industrial site in Aalst, just north of Brussels. It was built in the 1930's and was used to condition, treat and tan leather on a large scale until 1998. 

The site is in a wrecked state, but very photogenic and especially on the day that King Al and I visited. The most memorable features of the complex are a number of art deco staircases with massive skylights above, although there is a lot more to see than just these alone.

For anyone who is wondering, we didn't explore the neighboring 'Du Parc' textiles factory as we were both incredibly tired out and hungry!

Pictures:


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Top stuff there..good use of the tentwenty by the look of it.Reckon I could do this in a day in the old Benz dont you!!!


----------



## King Al (Apr 21, 2010)

Some phenomenal pics MB!! The wide shots are perfect for this place, the shots in the centre of the staircases with the sky light is great.
I wasn’t impressed with some of my pics from this place, I was tired and getting lazy with some of the shots, but hears a few I did like:





Any Ideas on what this is?:


































Not the best pic but it is my only shot of the last bit of leather in the place:


----------



## tommo (Apr 21, 2010)

nice one guys, one hell of a trip by the looks of it, bones the stairs shots i really like


----------



## lost (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the shots, seems like a really photogenic place
It looks like it's been closed a lot longer than 12 years.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 22, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Top stuff there..good use of the tentwenty by the look of it.Reckon I could do this in a day in the old Benz dont you!!!



Thanks mate, I reckon you could just about do it in a day! The Benz would love it.



King Al said:


> Some phenomenal pics MB!! The wide shots are perfect for this place, the shots in the centre of the staircases with the sky light is great.



Thanks Al, yours are actually pretty good. Especially like this one...








t_o_m_m_o said:


> nice one guys, one hell of a trip by the looks of it, bones the stairs shots i really like



Cheers Tommo.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 22, 2010)

lost said:


> I love the shots, seems like a really photogenic place
> It looks like it's been closed a lot longer than 12 years.



I was also quite shocked to find out it was closed in 1998!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2010)

What a superb site. Some fabulous features...sheer dereliction goodness. 
Al, the odd thingy looks like one of those tripods from War of the Worlds. 
Great pics, guys.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 25, 2010)

That is a really great set of photos from both of you, there is so much to like about this place, but for me, those funky little squat radiators are the business! Really great report there fellas.


----------



## remoteneeded (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed. There's a really interesting mixture of architectural styles there. It always amazes how people mix and match building styles within one site.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a cracking place. The concrete beams are massive - I've seen similar ones in an old brewery in Scotland.

The staircases are to die for. Who would have thought that a little planning and some ceramic tiles could yield such beauty??

Some lovely architecture and rusty curios there. Thanks for posting.


----------

